# unwanted /unexpected Painted Mantella tadpoles



## sandrachameleon (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello
I have accidentally discovered some well developed painted mantella tadpoles. I massively disturbed their location (was going to remove and replace some moss. I know nothing about care, not realizing I was providing adequate environment for breeding. Will now begin to learn (for next time) but in the meantime I dont want these tadpoles doomed. I've put them in a fish tank. Hopefully they will survive for a few days until some good person here will come get them? 

Sandra
Victoria, BC 
Canada
[email protected]


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww! Sorry to hear about your situation! I wish you were closer to Maryland. But post this in the 'Frogs Classifieds' forum and you should get a response.

Mark


----------

